# Charlie



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hi all, i just thought i would post a couple of pics that were taken yesterday of Charlie so you can see how much he has grown in such a short time, he really is an eating machine lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

OMG he is beautiful will he be at the supreme bring a tray of pies swap you for him lol


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

He is gorgeous!!! Lola wants a toy boy now! lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

gorgeous looking boy, great pics,


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*he is beautiful chris *


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

OMG He's beautiful!! I love the laid back pose. :001_cool: Cool kitty


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm Afraid he wont be at the supreme Tashi, but im sure i can find something to swap with a tray of Clarkies ........lol


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

:drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:

OOh what a stunning cat!!.....:thumbup1:


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Fab pics Chris! Beautiful pud!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

He is gorgeous! Look at the size of his paws!! I could just kiss them!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

hes a beut! hasnt he grown


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

lovely cat, how old is he and how much does he weigh?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Charlie is just over 5 months old and he weighs almost 3.5kgs, we are so looking forward to putting him into his first show soon.he has a very good bloodline and his great grandad was Churston Cameo, so we have high hopes for him.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I love his paws!:thumbup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

His paws are huge!! a really beautiful cat!!! he looks so soft and cuddly


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow what a beautiful cat. His eyes are gorgeous.

My first kittys name was Charley


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Chris,he is gorgeous and a fair size too,what a snugglemuffin:thumbup1::And doesn't he know how handsome he is too-love it:thumbup:


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

what type of cat is this?


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

....OMG!!!...he has got to be up there with one of the most beautiful cats i have ever seen...absalutely stunning!!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

rachael said:


> what type of cat is this?


hi Rachael, Charlie is a Seal Bi-Coloured Ragdoll


----------



## Daisy2006 (Nov 25, 2008)

OMG! He is gorgeous. Love his sweet face


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Now that's one stunning raggy  xx


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

THANK YOU .....to everyone for the lovely comments on Charlie.


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

raggs said:


> hi Rachael, Charlie is a Seal Bi-Coloured Ragdoll


One day I'm going to get one of these types of kitties.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Lovely cat....great pics


----------



## hannah montana (Dec 4, 2008)

beautiful. i want one of those


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Omg.. He is sooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Think I have fallen in love with a cat!! He is sooo goregeous. Looks happy there too...


----------



## moggy (Nov 12, 2008)

He's yummy, love the 'shades'!


----------

